# Munnings exhibition.



## Sugarplum Furry (3 December 2018)

https://www.nam.ac.uk/whats-on/alfr...Kr1_x800wOmHEHcJqtAPsduLyHvmgaA_8ue5EuN5YVhME

If the link works...I absolutely must go and see this, it looks amazing.


----------



## Rowreach (3 December 2018)

I'd love to see this.

I went to a Munnings exhibition in London sometime in the late 80s - absolutely beautiful.  I expect this one would be both beautiful and very very moving.


----------



## J&S (3 December 2018)

Thank you very much for that link.  An absolute "must go to" for me.  Luckily it will be on over my birthday next year so have put in a request!!


----------



## Rumtytum (3 December 2018)

Thanks so much Gala! Munnings is my absolute all time favourite equestrian artist. He understood horses. Must get over to his museum next year, in the meantime I have to go to this exhibition, what a treat .


----------



## Orangehorse (3 December 2018)

Yes I want to go too.  I was thinking that I would be catching a train and travelling to London to look at 40 odd pictures, paying for my ticket and someone to look after horse.  Worth it?  I think so.  

There was a slightly snooty bit in the arts section in the newspaper that Munnings was rather unknown and out of fashion but I thought "Not in the horse world."  My sister has read his autobiography which she said was well worth reading.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (3 December 2018)

Thanks for sharing gala - have always really loved Munnings work


----------



## J&S (3 December 2018)

Munnings is classic, he could never be "out of fashion"!  Have you ever tried to buy an old Munnings print at auction?? (by this I don't mean a modern reprint from Athena or such like).  I have a small old print of an Exmoor foal, so charming and I just feel so lucky to have this little example.
Did any one get to the Stubbs Exhibition, probably early to mid 80's, maybe later.  The painting of the great horse Whistle Jack was quite awesome in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## sjb10 (3 December 2018)

Thank for posting the link, I wasn't aware of this, although did see a photo of Brough Scott recreating the portrait of his grandfather & Warrior which was presumably linked to this exhibition. 

Some years ago, probably 25-26, my mum & I visited Munnings house in Suffolk.  I loved it and all the paintings, and really shoudl go back.  Not all horsey, but many are, and all lovely.  The house is well worth a visit.  Agree that he is a classic. 

One of my pictures is a (modern) framed poster of one of his paintings of race horses going down to the start.  I think my mum bought it when we visited the museum, and had it framed as part of a wedding present.


----------



## millikins (3 December 2018)

I knew a professional artist and brilliant draughtsman whose opinion of Munnings was very low, apparently his work is formulaic. But as a mere pleb, it's a formula I love and will try and get to see this.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 December 2018)

you have reminded me that i wanted to visit the museum this summer but didnt get round to it,  have marked my diary for next year,,,,love his paintings and those war ones look amazing


----------



## honetpot (3 December 2018)

Munnings even made fun of the critics when he was alive.
https://artuk.org/discover/artworks/does-the-subject-matter-3681
A visit to his house/museum is just amazing as it gives to some idea of how expressionist he could be.


----------



## Rumtytum (4 December 2018)

Munnings expression of light on a landscape at differing times of day and in differing seasons, is pure magic. Around five years ago a 10x14 inch preparatory oil sketch of a horse (hunter) came up for sale, I decided that rather than have a new car Iâ€™d treat myself to it.  Ha! Was a bit naive, it went for Â£85,000.


----------



## honetpot (4 December 2018)

My closest to a Munnings, is a vintage copy in oil of The Hunter. I keep looking on ebay for the mis described painting, haven't found one yet but I live in hope. I have 1st editions of his autobiography which my FIL gave me, which his dad had from new.


----------



## Rumtytum (4 December 2018)

I copied one of his works in oils just for myself, canâ€™t get it to upload it stops at 49%


----------



## Rumtytum (4 December 2018)




----------



## Rumtytum (4 December 2018)

Did it!


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 December 2018)

thats great,  you must be pleased how it turned out....wish i could be as good...


----------



## Rumtytum (18 February 2019)

Made it to the exhibition last week. Munningsâ€™ use of oils is genius, for me heâ€™s the greatest equine artist ever. After decades of drooling over prints it was a revelation to finally see his work in the flesh ðŸ˜Š.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 February 2019)

i am definitely going this spring, i am in suffolk and cant think why i havent been before.glad you enjoyed it...


----------



## Rumtytum (18 February 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			i am definitely going this spring, i am in suffolk and cant think why i havent been before.glad you enjoyed it...
		
Click to expand...

You absolutely have to, youâ€™ll be blown away! Itâ€™s a bit of a schlep for me to Suffolk although so I was very grateful the Nat Army Museum put on this exhibition.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 February 2019)

its always nice to know something is as good as i hoped it would be...cant wait to go


----------



## J&S (19 February 2019)

Just home from London and the exhibition.  Left Devon at 7 am this morning, met my daughter at Sloane Square and we trotted off down to the Army Museum.  Yes, it was a wonderful exhibition.  Seeing them in real life was an exceptional priviledge., it also made me realise
just how impressionist his style was, you just don't get that from prints.  Every brush stroke made either light or shadow, every use of colour changed perspective.
Our only criticism was that the lighting was not always correct for a straight on view of the paintings and it was necessary to view from an an angle to get the three dimensional effect.


----------



## Orangehorse (21 February 2019)

Yes I got to the exhibition, and it was worth it.  Loved it.  Quite a few people there, although I wouldn't say crowded.  The picture I would most have liked to take home was the pair of greys in the wood.  All the paintings exhibited were done in 1918, what an output.
I think the exhibition is in London until late March and then will transfer to the Munnings Museum near Colchester, so check dates if you are thinking of going to either.

I bought the book of the exhibition which isn't something I normally do.


----------



## Fragglerock (22 February 2019)

Thank you for this, I think I would like to go and didn't know anything about it.


----------

